# Steven Tyler story



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

On another guitar site I saw a link to this story-
Steven Tyler laid off from Aerosmith.

Just be aware this link is to the Onion. :wink: :wink: (that's a clue.)


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

There were rumours a year ago he was leaving the band, but anything on the onion I don't think is a good crediable sourcelofu


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

hahaha thats ridiculous.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

That's a funny one! He and Joe parted ways before without much luck.. Somethings are just meant to go together....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, when a member of the Stones took an early retirement in the 90s, they didn't replace him with a permanant employee. They got a contract worker. Didn't have to pay him as much, or cut him in on percent of the take. Guy likely had to pay his own benefits too. I don't think they'll have to cut anyone loose. 

And look at the Who. After a couple of death benefit payouts, and a hiring a couple of top gun contract workers, they are really floating in the green. Now there's a business model.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

"The only reason I came on with Aerosmith in the first place was the job security," added Tyler, who said that after nearly 40 years of waking up at 5 p.m. sharp and going to work, he won't know what to do with himself when unemployed. "And I liked being able to come in wearing an unbuttoned leather shirt and a leopard-print cowboy hat. Where else am I going to find a job like that?"

Try a clone band .....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't mean to wade in like Captain Obvious here, but you guys realize the Onion website is satire, right? Every story on there is satirical.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I don't mean to wade in like Captain Obvious here, but you guys realize the Onion website is satire, right? Every story on there is satirical.


Ohh I thought it was the Union press release. 

Dudes from Ottawa always tell me harsh realities :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

best onion music story:

http://www.theonion.com/content/node/30719 :banana:

Andy


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay, here's another one: my middle daughter is an Aerosmith fan, but has never seen them perform live. She was sad a while ago because she heard that Steven Tyler has 'full-blown aids', as she heard it. Hmmm...
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I don't mean to wade in like Captain Obvious here, but you guys realize the Onion website is satire, right? Every story on there is satirical.


Thus the winking smilies & warning in my original post.

I was quite amused--I especially laughed at the last part-


> Tyler is not the only one in the industry to be affected by the recent recession. In January, Bad Company was outsourced to China, and just last week, Don Henley of the Eagles was replaced by a drum machine.


And the article neglected to mentioned when Perry & Whitford were outsourced by Crespo & Dufay.




sysexguy said:


> best onion music story:
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/content/node/30719 :banana:
> 
> Andy


Great headline. :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I don't mean to wade in like Captain Obvious here, but you guys realize the Onion website is satire, right? Every story on there is satirical.


WHAT !?!?! Onion is,.... SATIRE !!!!!  NNNOOOOOOOOOO !!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> best onion music story:
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/content/node/30719
> 
> Andy


"No matter how many times we recorded the new single 'Sitting Down (Hands At My Side),' there was still a certain 'oomph' coming through in the drums, a loud-ish, slightly gripping sound that we couldn't remove," drummer Paul Doucette said. "Finally, after running them through about two dozen filters, we managed to get that 'plastic spork hitting mashed potatoes' sound we were after." 



Love the Album Cover:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> "No matter how many times we recorded the new single 'Sitting Down (Hands At My Side),' there was still a certain 'oomph' coming through in the drums, a loud-ish, slightly gripping sound that we couldn't remove," drummer Paul Doucette said. "Finally, after running them through about two dozen filters, we managed to get that 'plastic spork hitting mashed potatoes' sound we were after."
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Album Cover:


Hey! You stole what I was going to quote too! I loved that bit about the "Spork" most.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

The 'Onion' is a good read for when I'm in the mood
for a chuckle. Anyone catch the movie? It's funny
as all heck.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

> "We wanted to give our fans exactly what they've come to expect: music so inoffensive and indistinct that it could be played virtually anywhere—a bank lobby, an SUV stuck in traffic, a party full of aging stockbrokers and their girlfriends. That's no small task. Even a lot of the most vacant and unimaginative people have some capacity to actively engage in the music they're listening to."


This is the best !!!!!!

Andy


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Given the downsizing of Aerosmith and the corporate marketing of Beige by Matchbox 20 - it is time for this (this has been seen before on this forum):

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/unreleased_jimmy_page_guitar_riff


----------

